
Dear Kickstarter - rebootthesystem
I just hit &quot;delete&quot; on yet another one of your emails.<p>Over the years I&#x27;ve pledged support for dozens of campaigns, over a hundred I think. Some with excellent results and a few that have been &quot;interesting experiences&quot;. Still, I really enjoy supporting interesting tech projects on your platform.<p>Throughout these years there has been one thing that has remained common to all of my pledges:<p>I back technology oriented projects.<p>And by that I mean, fully 99% of my pledges are for tech campaigns.<p>Imagine my frustration when you insist in sending me email after email, week after week, month after month, year after year with projects that are utterly irrelevant to me as evidenced by my history on your platform. It isn&#x27;t hard to look at my history and conclude &quot;this dude likes tech&quot;.<p>Your emails, therefore, fall somewhere between the category of junk mail and irrelevant advertising.<p>I haven&#x27;t unsubscribed because it has been a bit of a game to see if someone in your marketing department finally gets it.<p>Here&#x27;s a hint:<p>Your emails are titled &quot;Projects We Love:..&quot;.<p>Who cares what YOU love?<p>Really. Think about it. If it is what YOU love it is far more likely to be SPAM to me and tons of others who might not sure your perspective.<p>How about switching to &quot;Projects you might love:...&quot;?<p>You my history. Why do you send me irrelevant crap all the time?<p>It&#x27;s OK to promote other projects. Send out emails where 75% to 90% of the content is relevant to the user and 10% to 25% is other stuff. I would not mind if I got ten recommendations where eight are in context and two unrelated projects. That would be cool.<p>I truly don&#x27;t understand years of out of context emails. I have lost out on a few really nice tech projects because I never knew they were on Kickstarter. I can&#x27;t understand why you would take this approach.<p>Anyhow, here&#x27;s hoping you&#x27;ll read this and give it some thought.<p>Thank you.<p>A mostly happy member.
======
Powerofmene
I agree with you completely. I had hoped they Kickstarter would take note of
the fact that no individual can google a topic, view a product on Amazon, or
really even think about a topic/product that it does not begin to show up on
their FB feed, on news sites thanks to google ads or in their email box from
Amazon.

I thought for sure that Kickstarter would do the same but like you, they send
info about the projects they support. As a result' I did unsubscribe many
months ago.

~~~
rebootthesystem
I find it so strange. I can understand them having preference or even a
mission but it isn't aligned with the reality of what their user base is
doing. They are trying to shove something down people's throats even when
their behavior, as evidenced by their history, shows they have no interest in
what they are trying to sell whatsoever.

If I didn't visit KS every so often on my own I would not find or support a
single project on the site.

The power of a data driven business is that your users can tell you exactly
what they want. All you have to do is listen. KS doesn't seem to give a shit.

It's what they find interesting rather than what I am interested in. Which is
a really odd way to approach users.

